# Court-Circuit type "chataigne"



## Mondana (10 Juin 2004)

Hello,

je fais vite car mon Powerbook 15' m envoie des décharges électriques dans les mains, lorsque je touche l'interrupteur ou la touche esc .

Vous etes au " courant" de ce probleme ?


----------



## Apca (10 Juin 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Vous etes au " courant" de ce probleme ?


C'est le cas de le dire    (désoler, fallait que je la lache celle là) 


C'est peut-être un probleme de l'alim et le courant se  répends dans l'ordi   

Est-il encore sous garantie ?


----------



## Onra (10 Juin 2004)

J'avais le souci avec mon iBook 500 quand je touchais les vis de mon iBook 500 et que j'étais branché sur secteur. C'était un pbm de terre... j'en avais pas sur la prise secteur de mon chargeur


----------



## Mulder (10 Juin 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> C'était un pbm de terre... j'en avais pas sur la prise secteur de mon chargeur


A l'époque, t'étais un peu à la masse non ?


----------



## Onra (10 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> A l'époque, t'étais un peu à la masse non ?


 

Ben non justement, c'était ça le pbm... remarque avec mon nouveau PB je ne le suis toujours pas mais je n'ai plus de chataigne


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> je fais vite car mon Powerbook 15' m envoie des décharges électriques dans les mains, lorsque je touche l'interrupteur ou la touche esc .
> 
> Vous etes au " courant" de ce probleme ?




c'est un ti ou un al ?
sur le ti, c'est un probleme frequent, surtout quand on tapotte pieds-nus sous la pluie avec l'adaptateur secteur branché.
sur al, je n'ai jamais eu le problème !


----------



## Mulder (10 Juin 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement, c'était ça le pbm... remarque avec mon nouveau PB je ne le suis toujours pas mais je n'ai plus de chataigne


Heu... pour parler sérieusement, donc  S'il n'y a pas de terre sur l'adaptateur ça serait-y pas le bonhomme qui sert de chemin vers la terre pour le jus et, donc, est bien à la masse...  Mais bon je ne suis plus très pro en électricité faut dire... Me gourre-je  ? Dans quelle étagère ?


----------



## Mulder (10 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> sur le ti, c'est un probleme frequent, surtout quand on tapotte pieds-nus sous la pluie avec l'adaptateur secteur branché.


Il aurait fallu qu'Apple ajoute dans les specs, après les recommandations de température et d'altitude : "Ne pas tapoter pieds nus sous sous la pluie".


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

Je viens d'expérimenter quelque chose: j'utilisais mon 12", branché sur le secteur... mais il y avait comme une «couche d'électricité» lorsque j'effleurais les parties en alu... Je recevais même de très légères décharges.

Après réflexion, je me suis rendu compte que c'était le cordon d'alimentation que j'utilisais comme rallonge en plus du câble livré avec le PowerBook. Je n'ai pas ces décharges sans ce cordon supplémentaire. Peut-être ce dernier est-il défectueux.


----------



## ficelle (12 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'expérimenter quelque chose: j'utilisais mon 12", branché sur le secteur... mais il y avait comme une «couche d'électricité» lorsque j'effleurais les parties en alu... Je recevais même de très légères décharges.



il m'arrive egalement de ressentir comme un leger crepitement sous les doigts en frolant la carcasse de mon al, mais apparament, cela n'a rien a voir avec les chateignes que procurent les ti dans certaines conditions.


----------



## Amophis (12 Juin 2004)

Chez Surcouf Mérignac, il y a un alu 12 avec lequel je prend une chataigne dès que je le touche (phénomène non présent sur mon Alu perso).


A savoir qu'avec le petit adaptateur, la terre n'est pas reliée au PowerBook, donc si l'isolation n'est pas bien faite, c'est toi qui en touchant le portable, prend le courant de fuite (tu joue la terre )


Cependant, si Apple se permet de donner un connecteur sans prise de terre, cela sous entend une très bonne isolation des parties électrique (comme les appareils classe II). Cependant il arrive qu'un connecteur mal isolé touche la carcasse, dans ce cas là un courant de fuite passe dans la carcasse et si le PowerBook est branché à la terre, ce courant passe dans la terre (et si le courant est > à 30mA, le disjoncteur différentiel tombe).

Il se peut aussi que la carcasse en alu accumule de l'électricité statique (surtout en été) et le même phénomène de décharge se produit lors du touché de l'ordi. Vous savez, le genre tu prends une chataigne lorsque tu touche la portière de la voiture....


En tout état de cause, l'ordi branché sur le secteur avec le cordon genre "rallonge" livré dans la boite (prise 2P+T) ne produit pas ce genre de décharge (à moins que votre électricien n'ai relié une terre sur deux....  )


Bon j'ai fini mon cours


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Juin 2004)

*Pareil pour l'alu de couf' à Mérignac...* Je me rappelle que ça m'avait fait hésité en me disant: "_Mon pauvre ami, vu que t'es hyper sensible à tout ce qui est électrique, cette bécane là, elle n'est pas pour toi..._". Parce qu'en fait, je suis du genre à me prendre cinquante fois dans la journée des chateignes (même en faisaint la bise aux collègues )... 

Et puis finalement, j'en ai quand même pris un (alu), et je n'ai aucun problème. De temps à autre, je sens un peu d'électricité statique en touchant la carcasse... mais rien d'anormal 

Ceci dit, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on n'est pas si anormal que ça.


----------

